# Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2004)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Paeda, der bei der vierten Runde richtig getippt hatte und so den Jackpot abräumen konnte.  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6 

@ Paeda: Bitte bei Holger vom TopShop melden unter:
info@anglers-topshop.de

*Und herzlich willkommen bei der 5. Runde, dem Grand Prix in Barcelona, Spanien!!*

Hier einige Infos zum Circuit de Catalunya:
Der spanische Kurs ist abwechslungsreich: Drei 180-Grad-Kehren, sehr  schnelle Kurven und dazu Höhenunterschiede. 
Die Kurve vor der Zieleingangsgeraden belastet die Fahrer fast mit dem  Vierfachen ihres Körpergewichts. 

Der spanische Kurs belastet vor allem die Reifen. Um auf den Geraden schnell zu sein, müssen die Flügel flach gestellt sein. In den schnellen Kurven haben die Fahrer dann Probleme, da ihr Auto mit den flachen Flügeln zum Untersteuern neigt.


*Wir bedanken uns bei Holger nochmals herzlich für die Patenschaft beim Gewinnspiel:*
Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop 

Wieder sind die ersten drei Plätze gefragt.
Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges und zu folgenden Bedingungen:

Einfach im Thread Eure Tipps posten. 
*Damit Holger die Preise auch los wird, darf nämlich jeder ab sofort 2 Tipps abgeben.* 
Wer dann am Schluss recht hatte, einfach eine Mail mit Namen und Adresse, sowie einen Link auf die entsprechende Antwort im Thread an 
info@Anglers-TopShop.de 
schicken, dann wird schnellstmöglich der Preis losgeschickt.

Sollten mehrere richtig tippen, wird der Preis unter diesen verlost, sollte niemand den richtigen Tipp haben, kommt der Preis in den Jackpot fürs näxte Rennen. 

Viel Spass beim Tippen, nun habt Ihr wieder Zeit zum Tippen und diskutieren, bis ich auch den Thread hier vor dem Rennen am Samstag nachmittag wieder dichtmache. Bis dahin könnt Ihr auch Euren Tipp noch ändern, es zählt immer Euer letzter Tipp. 

Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Meine Tipps:
1.: 
Schuhmacher M.
Barichello
Button

2.: 
Button
Montoya
Raikönen


----------



## Bono (26. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

ich tippe wie folgt:
M. Schuhmacher
R. Barichello
J.-P. Montoya

M. Schuhmacher
R. Barichello
K. Raikönen


----------



## Therealherby (26. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Hallo,

darf man auch Tips abgeben die schon abgegeben wurden? Ansonsten ist es ja ein wenig unfair *g* Also meine 2 sind:

1:

1 Michael Schumacher
2 Rubens Barrichello
3 Jenson Button 

2:

1 Rubens Barrichello
2 Michael Schumacher 
3 Fernando Alonso

Byebye und gruesse
Herby


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*



> darf man auch Tips abgeben die schon abgegeben wurden?


Logo darf man. Wenn dann mehrere richtig liegen sollten, wird der Gewinn eben verlost.


----------



## duck_68 (26. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Meine Tipps lauten:

1 Michael Schumacher
2 Jenson Button
3 Rubens Barrichello

2:

1 Michael Schumacher
2 Jenson Button
3 Fernando Alonso


Gruß Martin


----------



## kaptain98 (26. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Hallo
1.M.Schumacher
2.Barrichello
3.Button


2.)
1.M.Schumacher
2.Button
3.Montoya


----------



## Karstein (26. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

So soll es denn sein:

Alternative 1 =

1. Michael Schumacher
2. Rubens Barrichello 
2. Ralf Schumacher

Alternative 2:

1. Michael Schumacher
2. Juan Pablo Montoya
3. Jensen Button


----------



## Alexander2781 (26. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Hier sind meine Tips:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. J. P. Montoya


1. M. Schumacher
2. J. P. Montoya
3. J. Button


----------



## harley (26. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

hier meine tips
1. m. schumacher
2. montoya
3. alonso


1. alonso
2. m. schumacher
3. button


----------



## Discocvw (27. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Meine Tipps:
1.: 
1.Schuhmacher M.
2.Barichello
3.Montoya

2.: 
1.Barrichello
2.M.SChumacher
3.Alonso


----------



## lector (27. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

1. M.Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Button

2. Tip
1. M.Schumacher
2. Button
3. Barichello


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Achja, was ich noch vergessen hatte beim eröffnen des Threads:

*Holger vom Anglers TopShop spendiert diesmal ein Sortiment "Gummi" von ShadXperts!!*

Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop


----------



## lordwuddy (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

1:
M. Schuhmacher
Barichello
R. Schumacher
2:
M. Schuhmacher
Button
Montoya


----------



## len (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3.Montoya

oder:

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Alonso


----------



## Hayabusa (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Tip 1:
1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Montoya


Tip 2:
1. Button
2. M. Schumacher
3. Sato


----------



## Mac Gill (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Version1:
1. M.Schhmacher
2. Montoya
3. Alonso

Version2: (Quotentip; damit bin ich bestimmt alleine)
1. M.Schhmacher
2. Montoya
3. Barichello

Gruß
Mac Gill

Der Thread ist noch nicht zu, daher die Änderung: :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Jajaja, kaum naht das Rennwochenende gehts tippen wieder los)
So ist recht Jungs.
Ich werde auch diesmal bis Samstag mittag mit dem Schliessen warten, also nach der Quali.
Wer will kann ja dann nochmal umtippen, es zählt immer der letzte abgegebene Tipp.


----------



## Stefan6 (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Ich tippe:1.Button 2.M.Schuhmacher 3.Barichello:m 

             1.Barichello 2.M.Schuhmacher 3.Button#6


----------



## congermichi (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

meine Version1:

1. M.Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Button

Version2:
1.Button
2.Montoya
3.Alonso

gruß micha


----------



## AndreasG (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Tip 1:

M. Schumacher
Montoya
Raikönen

Tip 2:

Button
Alonso
M. Schumacher


----------



## jancomic (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Tipp 1

Button
M. Schumacher
Montoya

Tipp2

M. Schumacher
Button
Barichello


----------



## Achim_68 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

M.Schumacher
R.Barrichelo
J.Button


R.Barrichelo
M.Schumacher
R.Schumacher


----------



## norge_klaus (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

1. Tip      Platz 1 M. Schumi Platz 2 R. Schumi Platz 3 Jenson Button

2. Tip      Platz 1 M. Schumi Platz 2 Montoya Platz 3 R. Schumi


----------



## Ramon (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Hi

Tipp 1:

M.Schumacher
R.Barrichelo
J.Button


Tipp 2:

M.Schumacher
J.Button
Montoya


----------



## fjordbutt (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

1. m.schuhmacher
2. button
3. barichello


oder so


1. m.schuhmacher
2. button
3. sato

so, nochmal geändert #6


----------



## langelandsklaus (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Ich versuch´s auch noch mal.

1 .Button
2. Montoya
3. Baricello


1. Baricello
2. Button
3. M. Schumacher


----------



## SUMO (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

1.) M. Schumacher
     P. Montoya
     J. Button
2.) M.Schumacher
     J. Button
     R. Barricello


----------



## FlorryB (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Ich tippe mal:
1. M. Schumacher 
2. J. Button
3. R. Barricello

1. M. Schumacher
2. J. Button
3. J.P. Montoya


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Ob da nochmal viele Tippänderungen kommen nach dem heutigen Training??


----------



## Dancer1230 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

1.M Schumacher 2. J Button 3. J P Montoya. Tip 2:   1.J Button 2.M Schumacher 3.Alonso


----------



## Reppi (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Alonso
Barrichelo
Button

oder 
Button
Barrichelo
Montoya
und nu kommt ihr......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Nagut, dann also auf ein Neues.
1.
M.Schumacher
Button
Alonso

2.
Button
Barchello
R.Schumacher

Mercedes wird auch diesmal, leider, bloß hinter her fahren. Wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*



> Mercedes wird auch diesmal, leider, bloß hinter her fahren. Wenn überhaupt.


So sehe ich das auch (bloss ohne leider))


----------



## Freezer (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

mein tipp:
 1.Michael schumacher
 2.Jenson Button
 3.Rubens barrichelo
 oder:
 1.button
 2.M.SChumacher
 3.Montoya


----------



## Alexander2781 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Der Schumi (1) wirds mal wieder allen zeigen!!!#v


----------



## Case (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Ohh Mann, das ist ja schon diese Woche..

Also schnell

1. Schuhmacher M.
2. Barichello
3. Webber

und

1. Schuhmacher M.
2. Montoya
3. Barichello

Case


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Na dann wil ich auch mal. 
1. M. Schumacher
2. J. Button
3. R. Baricello
--------------------------------
1. J. Button
2. M. Schumacher
3. Alonso

irgend wann muß es doch mal klappen.


----------



## Wedaufischer (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> So sehe ich das auch (bloss ohne leider))



Na ja, lass das mal nicht Nobbi (NEIN, nicht Blüm) lesen, da ist dann ein großer Sponsor von der Leine...  

Also meine Tipps:

1. M. Schumacher
2. Button 
3. R. Schumacher

und/oder

1. R. Schumacher
2. Button 
3. M. Schumacher

Naja, R. Schummi muß zeigen was er noch aus der Kiste rausholt, die Phantasie geht mir ein wenig aus...Sato (mit BAR) ???...,Jaguar (Webber) scheint weg vom Fenster, bliebe noch Renault, allerdings  #d


----------



## MichaelB (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Moin,

1) M.Schumacher
2) J. Button
3) J.P. Montoya

oder

1) J.Button
2) M. Schumacher
3) R. Barricello

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kalle25 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

1.) Button
     M.Schuhmacher
     Barichello

2.) M.Schuhmacher
     Montoya
     Button


----------



## Fischhunter (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Schumacher M
Button 
Montoya


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

@ fishhunter: 
Auch Du kannst 2 mal tippen )


----------



## barramundi77 (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Meine Tipps:

1. Button
2. M.Schumacher
3. Barrichello

---------------
1. M.Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Montoja


----------



## Scholli (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Moinsen,

mein 5-jähriger junior meint

1. M.Schumacher
2. Barichello
3.Button

Und der alte Herr meint
1.M.Schumacher
2.Alonso
3.Barichello


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Meine Tipps:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Schumacher
3. Barichello

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barichello
3. R. Schumacher

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## frankiefish (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Meine Tipps:

1. J. Button
2. M. Schumacher
3. R. Schumacher

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barichello
3. J. Button


----------



## AndreasK (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Meine Tipps:

1. M. Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Sato

1. M. Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Barichello


----------



## xonnel (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

1 m Schuh 
2 button
3 Barrichello

1 m schuh
2 barrichello
3 button


----------



## Supporter (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Montoya
Trulli
M.Schumacher


M.Schumacher
Kimi
Montoya


----------



## fjordbutt (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> M.Schumacher
> Kimi
> Montoya




na das find ich ja mutig #u  #4  #d  :q


----------



## Oldenburger (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Meine Tipps:

1. M. Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Sato

1. M. Schumacher
2.Montoya
3. R. Schumacher


----------



## Lachsy (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

hier kommen meine Tips

1. M.schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Baricello

Tip2

1. M. schumacher
2. Baricello
3. R. schumacher

mfg Lachsy


----------



## winni (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

jetzt tippe ich 

1. Montoya
2. M. Schumacher
3. Sato

tip 2

1. M.Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Trulli

mfg Winni


----------



## Anni (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Mein Tipp 1:
1. M. Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Trulli

Tip2:
1. M. Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Button


----------



## bine (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Hier meine Tipps:
Tip Nummer 1:
1. Montoya
2. M. Schumacher
3. Alonso

Tip Nummer 2:
1. M. Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Räikönnen

und jetzt Daumen drücken..........


----------



## Fischkoopp (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Meine Tipp's

1. M.Schumacher
2. R.Baricello
3.   Montoya

1. M.Schumacher
2.    Montoya
3. R.Baricello


----------



## Klaus-a. (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Meine Tipp´s

1.M.Schumacher
2.Montoya
3.Baricello



1.Montoya
2.M.Schumacher
3.Alonso

Gruß
Klaus-a.


----------



## PetriHelix (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Meine:

1. M. Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Button

1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Baricello


----------



## Alexander2781 (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Ich finde, daß man diesen Thread vor der Quali schließen sollte, das wäre fairer den anderen gegenüber.

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel, Runde 5*

Hiermit jetzt mal geschlossen.
Am Anfang hatten wir immer vor der Quali geschlossen - dann gabs zweimal keinen Gewinner.
Ich überlegs mr aber fürs näxte Mal wieder am Freitag abend dicht zu machen.
Danke für die Anregung.
Ansonsten viel Spass und Spannung beim morgigen Rennen und beim Tippen für das nächste Rennen.


----------

